# Student needs tuition.Urgent



## linusjie (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you for reading my ad. 
I hope it won&#8217;t be too late.
This September, I will go to a University to study. Be admitted to a university is a very happy thing, but for me not. My parents are both unemployed because of illness. My parents spent almost all their savings in order to pay tuition, unfortunately the money is not enough. I have to pay another $1,700 and I think I need $800 as living expenses. I don&#8217;t want a car, I don&#8217;t want a cellphone, I don&#8217;t want a computer, I just want to have a chance to go to school. Please help me and my family in any way that you can. Please.

Because of the time in a hurry, I have to do this. ask you for help is the only way I can think of. Please help me and my family.
*mod edit* link removed


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 27, 2012)

Go around your home town and to people you know.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 27, 2012)

You aren't going to do well around here.  We don't know you, we get these kinds of posts frequently, and to be quite honest we don't really trust you.  A guy joins the forum and for his first post he asks for money from the members.  Tell the truth: Would YOU trust someone like that?  Maybe you are straight as a rail and honest as they come, and if so I apologize.   But it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well.. at least it is in the right forum!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## linusjie (Aug 27, 2012)

I went to this webite has been a long time, just not registered. I can not think of another way to ask for help.


----------



## linusjie (Aug 27, 2012)

This is a basic qualities.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 27, 2012)

Where are you located? Why not look to your community eh? 

If I was to guess, I'd say you live in Nigeria


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2012)

linusjie said:


> I went to this webite has been a long time, just not registered. I can not think of another way to ask for help.



Ignored! I hate people who beg for help, instead of getting out there and doing something to help themselves. Says a lot about the motivation... doesn't it!


----------



## CCericola (Aug 27, 2012)

Student loans


----------



## linusjie (Aug 27, 2012)

I have to work now for my tuition. Bless me


----------



## IByte (Aug 27, 2012)

linusjie said:
			
		

> I went to this webite has been a long time, just not registered. I can not think of another way to ask for help.



It's time to apply for gov loans ...I did.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Student loans



NO NO NO.. don't even suggest that, since the majority of them are defaulted on (which means WE pay for them! In the US at least!)


----------



## IByte (Aug 27, 2012)

linusjie said:
			
		

> I have to work now for my tuition. Bless me



Well at least you have a job and going to college. S#%% try growing up in city inwhich the crackheads and homeless have more than you.


----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2012)

*Thread locked* 
The forums are not here to fund raise.


----------

